# Probleme mit der Internetverbidnung unter Windows XP



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab ein kleines nervendes Problem mit meinem Windows XP Rechner.
Und zwar bricht irgendwie immer wieder die Internetverbindung ab.
Ich habe den Rechner über ein Ethernetkabel mit meiner Fritzbox verbunden.
Ein anderer Rechner, der über WLAN mit der Fritzbox verbunden ist, arbeitet ohne Probleme.
Ich habe dieses Problem schon lange nur finde ich einfach keine Lösung dafür.
Ich habe vor einer Ewigkeit mal an der MTU-Wert über ein Einstellungsprogramm rumgespielt. Kann sein, dass das dafür verantwortlich ist.
Kann man die Interneteinstellungen des Betriebssystems irgendwie zurückstellen so, wie es bei der ersten Installation war?

Viele Grüße


----------



## PC Heini (12. November 2010)

Grüss Dich

Ich denke schon, dass man das ganze zurücksetzen kann.
Schau mal hier; http://www.your-connect.ch/news-detail.asp?newsid=109 vlt kannste mit dem was anfangen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab die MTU jetzt angepasst. Webseiten scheinen jetzt wieder zu recht gut zu laden.
Nur bei Streaming oder dem downloaden von Inhalten habe ich noch Probleme.
Vielleicht muss ich mit dem MTU-Wert noch weiter runtergehen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## PC Heini (13. November 2010)

Ja, da musste halt probieren, wie es im genannten Link angegeben ist. Mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen. ( Ausser Neuinstallation  )


----------

